# Sex and the City



## alexandra (24 Apr. 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

sind diese 4 Weiber nicht einfach himmlisch? 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Buterfly (24 Apr. 2009)

Es kann nur eine geben


----------



## Katzun (28 Apr. 2009)

...und das ist jessica


----------



## Buterfly (28 Apr. 2009)

nein, Kristin


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

mal kim und sarah jessica zusammen.....


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

nixon natürlich


----------

